# Phenom II X4 köpfen?



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Hallo, vor einigen Jahren bemerkte ich bei meinem 3700+, daß er irgendwie schlecht mit Luft zu kühlen war. Nach dem Köpfen der CPU hatte ich bei 20°C weniger Temperatur 300MHz mehr Takt bei gleicher Voltzahl auf dem Kern. Damals mußte man schon vorsichtig sein beim köpfen.

Lassen sich diese aktuellen CPUs, wie der Phenom II überhaupt noch köpfen?

Meiner ist bei 1,5V und Vollast bei 3,8GHz über 60°C warm. Die Durchflußrichtung meiner Wasserkühlung und des CPU-Kühlers stimmt, der Vorlauf zur CPU hat 31°C. Die Hitze im Kern wird nicht effizient an die WaKü abgegeben. Der Kühler sitzt richtig und die WLPaste ist hauchdünn und richtig aufgetragen. (Wenn ich den Kühler abnehme sind CPU und Kontaktfläche des Kühlers gleichmäßig dünn benetzt.) Ich werde nix schleifen, denn beide Flächen sind plan. Trotzdem kommt mir der Heatspreader wie ein Isolator vor. Es wäre nicht schlecht, *wenn Ihr mir mit Eurem Erfahrungsschatz weiterhelfen könntet*. Sowas wäre doch auch mal für die Extended-Version von PCGH printed ein Thema.

MfG
kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Nein, das kann man nicht machen, da das Die mit dem Heatspreader verlötet ist, wie auch bei vielen Core 2 CPUs der Fall.


----------



## Dr. Cox (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Hört nach einem "Heatbug" an. Die GTX260/280 haben ja auch schon unter einem nicht plan aufliegendem Heatspreader gelitten wodurch keine vernünftige Wärmeabgabe vom Die an den Heatspreader möglich war. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass es so etwas auch bei CPUs gibt.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hört nach einem "Heatbug" an. Die GTX260/280 haben ja auch schon unter einem nicht plan aufliegendem Heatspreader gelitten wodurch keine vernünftige Wärmeabgabe vom Die an den Heatspreader möglich war. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass es so etwas auch bei CPUs gibt.



Bei AMD ist der IHS eigentlich immer plan,nur Intel bekommt das irgendwie nie hin!


----------



## Dr. Cox (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Das hat nichts mit der Form des Heatspreaders zu tun, sondern wie dieser auf dem Die aufliegt


----------



## johnnyGT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

also bei *1.5V*!!!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das kann man nicht machen, da das Die mit dem Heatspreader verlötet ist, wie auch bei vielen Core 2 CPUs der Fall.


 

Das ist soweit richtig!..... aber machen kann man es schon. Man mus aber sehr geschickt sein und vorallem schnell.....Folgendes du klebst den IHS an ein Bügeleisen und stellst es dann an. Somit wird das Lot weich und du kannst den Rest abziehen. Hier war auch mal ein How-To darüber im Forum. aber frag mich jetzt nicht wo der war. ich werd mich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Lassen sich diese aktuellen CPUs, wie der Phenom II überhaupt noch köpfen?


 
Ja
Gummierung mit Rasierklinge vorsichtig durchtrennen
Auf den Deckel ein Klecks Zahnpasta
Dann den core mit der Zahnpaste auf ein umgedrehtes Bügeleisen kleben
Dieses dann einschalten,warten bis die Zahnpasta den Core auf dem Bügeleisen anbackt
Bügeleisen umdrehen und warten bis der core runterfällt und der Deckel klebenbleibt.
Fertig.

Natürlich auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Und wieviele CPUs hast du gebraucht, bis es das erste Mal geklappt hat?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Was, wie, Bügeleisen? Das reicht vielleicht, um meinem Phenom das Silizium dunkler zu färben, aber für Lot so weich zu bekommen, daß man den IHS lösen kann?!? Hui, ich bin zwar mutig, aber das? Hmm. 

*Wieviel Hitze verträgt der Phenom II denn, wenn er sie nicht selbst erzeugt? Wenn man da einen verläßlichen Wert hätte!*

*MfG*
*kampfschaaaf*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieviele CPUs hast du gebraucht, bis es das erste Mal geklappt hat?


 
2.....


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Das waren wohl einige! Der großteil ist dann wohl den Hitzetod gestorben.

EDIT: zu langsam ich war


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ja
> Gummierung mit Rasierklinge vorsichtig durchtrennen
> Auf den Deckel ein Klecks Zahnpasta
> Dann den core mit der Zahnpaste auf ein umgedrehtes Bügeleisen kleben
> ...


 
Über welche Temp sprechen wir da? 
Und sind die Intel da genau, wie die Phenom II?

Das mit der Rasierklinge war ja früher auch schon so. Aber Bügeleisen und Zahnpasta?
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Nachdem anbacken das Bügeleisen hoch drehen.
Dadurch das der deckel am BE klebt fällt der Core runter sobald das Lot weich ist.

Ob das jetzt bei den Phenom genauso klappt kann ich nicht garantieren bei Intel gehts.(Wo soll der unterschied sein?)
Testen und berichten.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Das Lot verflüssigt sich so ab 100°C

EDIT: Das wird aber ein teurer Test wenns schief geht.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Das Lot verflüssigt sich so ab 100°C


 
*Nunja, wieviel Grad Celsius verträgt der DIE, wenn er sie nicht selbst produziert?* 
Der Wert muß doch höher sein, oder? Vielleicht sollten ja 90°C reichen, wenn das Lot nur weich ist und man selbst mit einem stück altem Sockel zieht?
MfG
kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Dann besteht aber die Gefahr, dass Du alles vom BE wieder runter ziehst und dann fängst nochmal an, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

In der Aktuellen PCGHX ist ein bericht darüber *nur als info*

das Lot zischen Die und IHS muss recht genau 120° erreichen damit es sich löst, was aber dem Die nichts ausmacht (man sollte es aber auch nicht gerad auf 200° erhitzen  )

Und wichtig ist, dass man den CPU erst auskühlen lässt vor in Betrieb nahmen!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Wenn die Gummierung sauber durchtrennt ist sollte es kein prob sein.
Bei dem den ich geschrottet habe war genau das mein Fehler.
Dran ziehen halte ich für keine gute Idee.
Geht schneller als man denkt


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Wozu soll das ganze eigenlich gut sein?....kann man dann seinen Kühler gleich auf den DIE setzen? Was ja logischerweise eine bessere Wärmeabgabe mit sich führt, oder Irre ich mich da.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

^^Genauso ist es 
Beim e6600 hat es 4° bei mir ausgemacht unter Luft.
Am besten mit ein Flüsigmetallpad einbrennen,ist halt was für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ich müsste schon verrückt sein, wenn ich das mit meinem Prozi anstellen würde. Gott bewahre mich vor so einer teuren Dummheit.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Wozu soll das ganze eigenlich gut sein?....kann man dann seinen Kühler gleich auf den DIE setzen? Was ja logischerweise eine bessere Wärmeabgabe mit sich führt, oder Irre ich mich da.




genau das will man damit erreichen 
die werte waren schon beeindruckend.
In der PCGHX haben die das mit einem E1200 getestet.
Einmal normal, einmal geschliffen und halt geköpft.
Bei Standarttakt hat sich nicht viel getan, aber übertaktet und mit mehr Vcore lag der unterschied unter lasst bei 12°(wenn ich mich nicht gerade irre) im vergleich zum unbearbeiteten CPU


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

- Wenn er also geköpft ist, dann sollte ich auf dem DIE doch noch Reste vom Lot haben? N Tip?
- Was erwartet mich unter dem IHS? 
- Beim 3700+ sah es nach dem Köpfen aus, wie ein alter mit zu viel Paste beschmierter kleiner Athlon XP. 
- Kann ich mit nem X2 4200+ üben? ist der genauso gebaut?

MfG kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich müsste schon verrückt sein, wenn ich das mit meinem Prozi anstellen würde. Gott bewahre mich vor so einer teuren Dummheit.


 
Wolltest du nicht letztesmal deinen qx9770 an die Wand nageln?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *AW: Wieviel ist mein QX9770 noch Wert?* 
So wie ich das hier sehe, werd ich die mir wohl mal an die Wand pinnen und mich daran erfreuen, das ich mal sowas besessen habe *LOL* 
__________________


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> - Wenn er also geköpft ist, dann sollte ich auf dem DIE doch noch Reste vom Lot haben? N Tip?
> - Was erwartet mich unter dem IHS?
> - Beim 3700+ sah es nach dem Köpfen aus, wie ein alter mit zu viel Paste beschmierter kleiner Athlon XP.
> - Kann ich mit nem X2 4200+ üben? ist der genauso gebaut?
> ...



Leider haben die das nur mit dem Intel gemacht, aber der sah sehr unspektakulär aus. Wie ein Athlon XP 

Es wurde aber auch der hinweis gegeben das man bei Quads sehr vorsichtig sein soll, weil da neben dem Kern noch kleine Bauteile liegen, die man auf keinen Fall beschädigen darf!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht letztesmal deinen qx9770 an die Wand nageln?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja ja lach mich wieder aus!

Sorry für OT


----------



## True Monkey (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> ja ja lach mich wieder aus!
> 
> Sorry für OT


 
Du gibst mir ja die steilpässe.

Ebenfalls Sorry für OT


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Das letzte mal, dass ich einen Headspreader entfernt hatte, war als AMD sie zum ersten mal auf den Athlon/Sempron CPU´s verbastelt hat... damals war es noch einfache WLP die die Wärme weitergegeben hat.

Ich hab bei meinem ersten versuch auch schön einen Sempron 3000+ für Sockel 754 zerstört da ich mit der Klinge an einer Stelle zu tief gekommen bin und einen Baustein "abgeschnitten" habe...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Tscha, deshalb möchte ich ja mit einem *Athlon64 X2 4200+ üben*, falls der genauso aufgebaut sein soll, *wie der PhenomII.* Das muß ich eben noch herausfinden. Hab noch einen hier rumliegen, der bei der Reise nach Jerusalem verloren hatte...

MfG kampfschaaaf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ist er nicht. Bei meinen X2 4200+ war es nur die Gummidichtung und etwas WLP zwischen Deckel und Die.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> *AW: Wieviel ist mein QX9770 noch Wert?*


Um die 1000 Euro!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Wenn du deinen X2 Geköpft hast und da wirklich nur WLP genutzt wurde, werde ich das bei meinem 5000er wohl auch mal in angriff nehmen... war mir bisher halt nicht sicher!

Aber zuvor muss erstmal meine neue Plattform da sein und dann gönne ich mir den Spaß und schau mal ob es wirklich noch was bringt...


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Um die 1000 Euro!


 
Nicht meiner 
Equilibrium seiner,

so was kann ich mir nicht erlauben,meine Frau würde mich köpfen.

Und das wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Bügeleisen.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Mich würde auch interesieren wieviel Hitze der verträgt...

Sag mal Kampfschaaf,meinste nicht auch das 1,5 V n bißchen hart sind?


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interesieren wieviel Hitze der verträgt...
> 
> Sag mal Kampfschaaf,meinste nicht auch das 1,5 V n bißchen hart sind?


 

mit einer guten Wakü sollte das eigentlich kein Prob. sein, aber 24/7 würde ich es auch nicht machen wollen.


ja ja ich weiß EM ist auch so´ne Sache.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

1,5V sind mit 360er WaKü auf dem DENEB kein Ding - solange die Temp unter 62°C bleibt! 
Das dürfte noch innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen? Normalerweise kann Silicon on Insulator das ab. 
Mit 1,45V gehen auch 3,8GHz. Leider nicht stabil. Erst mit 1,5V, die ich mit LuKü nur bei -22°C Zimmertemperatur empfehlen kann, gehen die 3,8GHz, bis die 64°C-Marke erreicht wird. Dann gibts Blue-Screen und Ende. Für nen SuperPi-Durchlauf 1M gehts hin. Auch mit 1,55V. Also ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Köpfen soll. 

Wenns gut geht, dann poste ich das hier und hoffe, daß mir nicht allzuviele folgen, denn das würde ner Menge Phenoms nicht nur diesen Kopf kosten... 

*Ich denke ich werde es riskieren, wenn ich rausgefunden habe, wie ich die Lotreste vom DIE abbekomme.*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ich wünsche Dier dafür viel Erfolg und das alles heile bleibt.


----------



## el barto (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Bin ich mal echt gespannt!! Schön mit Bildern und Beschreibung wäre genial 

muss man dann eigentlich wegen des Kühlergewichts aufpassen? Der schützende HS ist ja weg. Nicht das der Kühler (oder zu hoher Anpressdruck) den Core zerstört.

Viel Glück

mfg el barto


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



el barto schrieb:


> muss man dann eigentlich wegen des Kühlergewichts aufpassen? Der schützende HS ist ja weg. Nicht das der Kühler (oder zu hoher Anpressdruck) den Core zerstört.


 
Ja, darauf sollte man schon achten!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Der Anpreßdruck muß natürlich gleichmäßig auf den DIE erfolgen. Einen schweren Luftkühler sollte man dann nur noch bei waagerecht  eingebauten Boards nutzen und das benutzen die wenigsten. Ist halt so ne Sache...

Ansonsten ist eine WaKü natürlich hervorragend geeignet, da sie meist durch Federkraft gleichmäßig auf den DIE drückt und wenig Eigengewicht hat (ist wichtig beim Transport).

*Wie gesagt, jetzt muß ich nur noch rausbekommen, wie ich mit den Lotresten am DIE verfahre, dann könnte es losgehen.*

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Der Anpreßdruck muß natürlich gleichmäßig auf den DIE erfolgen. Einen schweren Luftkühler sollte man dann nur noch bei waagerecht  eingebauten Boards nutzen und das benutzen die wenigsten. Ist halt so ne Sache...
> 
> Ansonsten ist eine WaKü natürlich hervorragend geeignet, da sie meist durch Federkraft gleichmäßig auf den DIE drückt und wenig Eigengewicht hat (ist wichtig beim Transport).
> 
> *Wie gesagt, jetzt muß ich nur noch rausbekommen, wie ich mit den Lotresten am DIE verfahre, dann könnte es losgehen.*



eventuell hast du ein elektronik löterät und ne entlötpumpe?? dort könntest du genau an die 120°c einstellen und das händisch absaugen

mfg Klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hallo, vor einigen Jahren bemerkte ich bei meinem 3700+, daß er irgendwie schlecht mit Luft zu kühlen war. Nach dem Köpfen der CPU hatte ich bei 20°C weniger Temperatur 300MHz mehr Takt bei gleicher Voltzahl auf dem Kern. Damals mußte man schon vorsichtig sein beim köpfen.
> 
> Lassen sich diese aktuellen CPUs, wie der Phenom II überhaupt noch köpfen?
> 
> Meiner ist bei 1,5V und Vollast bei 3,8GHz über 60°C warm. Die Durchflußrichtung meiner Wasserkühlung und des CPU-Kühlers stimmt, der Vorlauf zur CPU hat 31°C. Die Hitze im Kern wird nicht effizient an die WaKü abgegeben. Der Kühler sitzt richtig und die WLPaste ist hauchdünn und richtig aufgetragen. (Wenn ich den Kühler abnehme sind CPU und Kontaktfläche des Kühlers gleichmäßig dünn benetzt.) Ich werde nix schleifen, denn beide Flächen sind plan. Trotzdem kommt mir der Heatspreader wie ein Isolator vor. Es wäre nicht schlecht, *wenn Ihr mir mit Eurem Erfahrungsschatz weiterhelfen könntet*. Sowas wäre doch auch mal für die Extended-Version von PCGH printed ein Thema.


also ich würde einfach mal sagen das deine Wakü und dein Wärmeleitmittel einwenig schwach sind..ich hatte meinen auch auf 1,5v und er lief bis max 50 Grad..du solltest mal die Temp des Wassers vor und nach dem Radi messen. Ich empfehle dir Flüssigmetal zu nehmen das ist die beste Paste für OC..was hast du für einen CPU Kühler?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Hallo, warum guckst Du nicht nicht in meinen Sysprofile-Link? Ich denke schon, daß die Kühlung ausreicht. Als Kältemittel nutze ich nix viel anderes als Du auch. 

Die Pumpe macht 600l/h. Das muß bei meinem Querschnitt und der Gesamtlänge der Leitungen reichen. Luft habe ich auch keines mehr im System, außer oben im AGB. Es kann also nur der Phenom sein. Ich habe ihn ja einfach gegen den Vorgänger 9950 BE getauscht und nix am System geändert. Der Vorgänger war zwar ein Hitzkopf, aber nicht so einer, wie der hier. Ich prüfe nochmals alles gewissenhaft. Vielleicht ist doch irgendwo der Wurm drin. MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

es kann ja sein das sich im sysp was geändert hat...beim Kühler kenn ich mich nicht aus..der scheint älter zu sein? weiss nicht..frag doch mal im Wakü Quatsch Thread nach..


----------



## el barto (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Schon eine Lösung bezüglich der Lötreste? Willst du überhaupt noch köpfen? 

mfg el barto


----------



## McZonk (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

_
_
_
<---- einfach die aktuelle PCGH Extrme Print lesen 

Einen Phenom zu köpfen wäre sicherlich auch interessant. Scheitert aber bei mir derzeit am "Testmaterial" . Wenn du das Vorhaben also durchziehst umbedingt bebildern und hier deine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## Andy386 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Weiss jemand, ob der HS beim 6000+ (2x1MB, die 125W-Variante) aufgelötet wurde ?
Da diese doch nur 62° vertragen sollen, würden die 120° nicht irgendwie schaden ?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Huhu! Ein Plastikschaber ist die einfache Lösung, wie man das Lot vom DIE abbekommt. Einfach vorsichtigst abschaben. Naja. Dann werde ich mal die letzten Vorbereitungen für mein eventuelles Versagen treffen und alles besorgen, was ich brauche. Ergebnisse mit Bildern gibts dann hier. Allerdings nicht morgen schon!

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Huhu! Ein Plastikschaber ist die einfache Lösung, wie man das Lot vom DIE abbekommt. Einfach vorsichtigst abschaben. Naja. Dann werde ich mal die letzten Vorbereitungen für mein eventuelles Versagen treffen und alles besorgen, was ich brauche. Ergebnisse mit Bildern gibts dann hier. Allerdings nicht morgen schon!
> 
> MfG kampfschaaaf




*Daumen drück das alles gut läuft!!!*

Gutes gelingen dabei


----------



## Equilibrium (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

jau ich wünsch Dir auch viel Glück..versaus bloß nicht!!


----------



## el barto (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

wir wollen ihn leben sehen 

wünsche viel glück und erfolg... tolle sache das du es probierst

bin gespannt

mfg el barto


----------



## Special_Flo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



			
				el barto schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollen ihn leben sehen


Ja das wollen *Wir*

Viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben... 


mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Sp3cht (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

You von mir auch viel Glück alta, möge die macht des köpfens mit dir sein junger oc-padavan ;D


----------



## CoNtAcT (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ja das wollen *Wir*
> 
> Viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben...
> 
> ...



sehe ich genaau so, vorsichtig sein und ...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

und gibts schon was neues?
lebt er noch?


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

man sehe sich die bilder auf dau-alarm.de dazu an.. da gibts einige bilder von geztöteten cpu-dies durch kühleraufsetzen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Hehehe, Danke, Danke, ich werde mich schon in Acht nehmen und alles fein dokumentieren. Wenn ich ihn kaputtgemacht hab, dann muß eben ein X2 4200+ Platzhalter spielen, bis der AM3 950 rauskommt. Was solls. Habt Geduld, ich bin auch noch Familienvater und muß das in meiner Freizeit machen (Schlafenszeit abzwacken...) - Ihr kennt das ja!

So. Geduld ihr haben müßt mit mir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ltilly1991 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ich kenns zwar nicht, aber ich habe jetzt diese sechs Seiten hier gelesen und denke mir mal wieder zwei Sachen: Wow! und Wozu? Da kauft man sich nen Oberklasse- Prozessor, der alles super mitmacht, und anstatt nen bisschen zu OC'en, rastet man gleich aus und jagt den auf fast 4 GHz, nur damit man ein tolles Benchmarkergebniss bekommt und Anerkennung hier im Forum? Infolgedessen riskiert man tiefe Risse im Portmonnaie und bringt die WaKü ans kochen...? Naja ich werds wohl nie verstehen...

Aber weils verrückt ist und risikoreich und heikel, finde ichs auch toll, also *"Glück auf"*
Und über den tieferen Sinn mache ich mir dann alleine Gedanken... 

mfG ltilly1991


----------



## FatalMistake (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

tja solche sprüche kenn ich von meinem dad....der kapiert auch net, wieso ich den Rechner bei 2Grad raus in den Garten trage...
weil 3,9GHz statt 1,8GHz hört sich net schlecht an oder? das bei wakü bei 2 Grad Luft Temp...

Schaaaaf: HFGL!!!!!


----------



## ltilly1991 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

joa 2,1GHz mehr sind echt nicht schlecht. Aber nur um dir zu beweisen, dass es geht oder wie? AWESOME.

@ kampfschaaaf: Wann gehts endlich weiter?


----------



## Tremendous (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Im Artikel der Artikel der PCGH Extreme 01/09 ist alles genaustens beschrieben ^^


----------



## Genim2008 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ich wünsche dir auch viel Glück  und freue mich auf schöne Bilder und Ergebnisse.

@ltilly1991 Und jetzt rate mal wie meine Mutter geguckt hat als ich mit 13Kg Dice in meinem Zimmer stand und es aus den "Computerteilen" exorbitanter Rauch aufstieg. Und ich anschließend sagen musste "Du Mama, ich glaube mein Mainboard ist kaputt" Mutter: "Wie teuer war es denn?"  "250€" 
PS: es ging dann doch war wohl irgendein Fehler


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Meine Eltern ham auch geschaut, wo ich im WInter mit offenen Fenster "Computersachen" gemacht hab und anschleißend meine 4870 nicht mehr ganz so frisch aussah xD
mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

ich möchte nochmal erwähnen das ich die Tempprobleme anzweifle und ein Köpfen meiner Ansicht nach absolut keinen Sinn macht. Wenn ihr euch seine Wakü Konfig mal anguckt werdet ihr schon feststellen warum der Phenom so hitzig ist..


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Naja,
Klar hat das köpfen von CPUs auswirkungen auf die Temps,
Zumindest die meiner Frau sind schlagartig nach oben gegangen als sie entdeckt hatte was ich mit ihrem Bügeleisen angestellt habe.

Jetzt hat sie ein neues und der Core hat mit einen Billigen Freezer 8° weniger und erlauben mir jetzt selbst unter Luft damit zu benchen.
515x7 mit 1,52v und nur 65°.
Einzige prob da ich den Freezer aufgebrannt habe sind die zwei wie es so schön bei einer Ehe heißt bis zum Tode vereint.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

dann stelle ich mal die Frage kann man die TDP(2*GPU+PhenomII) über einen 360er Radi abführen..ich bin der Meinung im Traum geht es..oder mit drei 120 Turbinen Lüftern...


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Bin grade dabei einen Gegenbeweis zu bilden, um darzustellen was dabei wohl falsch gelaufen ist..und bin bei 1,55v @3,8 ghz und Prime läuft seit 10 min. 53 Grad..ich denke in ca. einer Stunde wird die Temp nicht mehr sonderlich steigen höchstens noch auf 55 Grad..Screen gibt es dann..

Zwischenstand nach einer halben Stunde: die Temp ist auf 51 Grad gesunken..liegt wohl an den kleineren FFT's 896


----------



## Sp3cht (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

GoGo RuneDRS... deine ergebnisse will ich sehen und sag gleich was für kühler und wlp etc. du benützst ... hab mir ämlich die Arctiv Silver 5 gekauft... ob die wohl gut ist ...

Hatte beim Großclockner BE ja dieses coolaboratory pad dabei... es hat geheißen.... burnin mit 65°C .... jo.... erm hab ich gemacht.... dachte es passt.... als ich letztens den cpu kühler ausgebaut habe weil ich die cpu verkaufte (hatte angst dass sich das pad eingebrannt hat und so) sah ich dass das pad ... nicht eingebrannt war.... ich konnte es schlicht und einfach abziehen... es ist eh runtergehangen ....

Ich warte auf meine neue cpu... mal sehen, wie kühl mein großclockner mit der paste sein wird ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Zwischenstand nach einer dreiviertel Stunde:
der Lukas Lehmer hat wieder diese kleinen FFT's auf Lager mit 640k, die Temp ist weiterhin stabil auf 51 Grad..und das bei 1,55v  mehr hat der Lehmer nicht auf Lager?

@Sp3cht:
also ich habe auch eine Wakü so wie der Threadersteller..und ich benutze Coolabry Liquid Pro Flüssigmetal..es macht schon beim 4450e einen Unterschied von ca. 3-5 Grad aus..beim Phenom bestimmt so um die 5-8 Grad..also genauso viel als wenn man das Ding köpfen würde...dein Kühler könnte Ähnliche Temperaturen erreichen, da ja Wakü und ein guter Luftkühler nicht sooo weit ausseinander liegen..dürftest bei guten Bedingungen auf ca. 55-58 Grad kommen..denke ich mal..


----------



## F4K3R (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

So dann würde es mich auch mal Interessieren was daraus wird.
Zu der Frage warum man das macht ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu beantworten. Es geht nicht um die Ergebnisse oder sonstiges. Es geht darum herauszufinden wie und ob es geht.
So nach dem Motto alles was drauf gekommen is muss man doch auch wieder abnehmen können...


Also dann mal viel Glück.

Gruß
   F4K3R

PS: Warte auf den Bericht?!!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Endresultat ist ... 53 Grad..nix mit 60 Grad..


----------



## Masterwana (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sie ein neues und der Core hat mit einen Billigen Freezer 8° weniger und erlauben mir jetzt selbst unter Luft damit zu benchen.
> 515x7 mit 1,52v und nur 65°.
> Einzige prob da ich den Freezer aufgebrannt habe sind die zwei wie es so schön bei einer Ehe heißt bis zum Tode vereint.





Haste Freezer mit dem CPU jetzt verlötet wegen der Lotreste?
Wenn ja dann: 
Hätteste mal nen IFX 140 genommen


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Wenn mir der Freezer oder der Core wichtig gewesen wären hätte ich da eine wakü draufgesetzt.

Deckel runter Freezer drauf brennen ist die billigste möglichkeit die Temps für die letzten Atemzüge einens cores runterzukriegen wenn man sonst ihn oben rauf nicht mehr stabil kriegt.
Besonders wenn man nachts nichts anderes zur Hand hat um noch einmal bevor er abraucht gas zu geben.

Hatte ich irgentwo gesagt das das vernünftig ist ?

Macht aber einen Heidenspass


----------



## ltilly1991 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Einer sterbenden CPU das Gnadenbrot mit dem Bügeleisen geben? Na dann... ;D


----------



## vanov (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Wenn der DIE direkt an die IHS angeloetet ist und es dort keine schmierage gibt von waermeleitpaste usw dann ist es ja sowieso fast die perfekte waermeubergabe, oder ?

Bzw kann man einen gekoepften mit Liquid Pro Flüssigmetal einschmieren wei; dass zeug ja leitet und etzend ist usw?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Hallo!

Ich habe um sicher zu gehen, daß nicht doch was mit meiner WaKü nicht stimmt die GraKas abgeklemmt, vom Strom geholt und mit einer NVidia6600passiv nochmal torture-tests durchlaufen. Die Temp war tatsächlich 8°C niedriger, als mit den beiden 4870 (was mich aber nicht sonderlich überraschte). 

In einigen Foren wurde auch gesagt, daß 600l/h für einen Düsenkühler, der direkt hinter der Pumpe liegt, bei 13/10er Schläuchen absolut ausreichend ist. Nur Pumpen unter 350l/h sind nicht so toll für Düsenkühler. Ich werde jetzt zusätzlich einen Vollkupfer Single-Radi hinter meinen Hecklüfter schrauben und den AirFlow im Gehäuse umdrehen. Damit hätte ich dann wahnsinnige 4x120 als Kühlleistung zur Verfügung. Wenn ich dann geköpft habe, sollte es aber für CPU und GPUs reichen.!?!

Ich werde mir nachdem ich die WaKü kampfwertgesteigert habe die Klingen besorgen fürs Köpfen. Wenn ich fertig bin denke ich mal werde ich mich darüber kaputtärgern, daß AMD dann den X4 950 BE aufem Markt hat, der mit neuem Stepping oder Revision wesentlich besser zu OCen ist.

Bis dann - MfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

nimmmst du flüssig metall als wlp?


----------



## Equilibrium (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> nimmmst du flüssig metall als wlp?


 
Na besser wär´s!


----------



## lazy (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

...gibts bei mord nicht 15 Jahre? Trifft das nicht auch auf CPUs zu? Oder ist das versuchter Totschlag?


----------



## True Monkey (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

^^Bin verheiratet.....lebenslang


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Bin verheiratet.....lebenslang



Strafe genug.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Na besser wär´s!


Nein, nur gefährlicher.

'normale' WLP reicht hier und ist nicht so gefährlich bzw Leitend...


----------



## Equilibrium (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Deshalb sollte man auch Vorsichtig arbeiten.


----------



## iceman650 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

ich würds trotzdem mit MX-2 oder anderen keramikpasten versuchen


----------



## gift (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

neeeeiiiin...nimm gleich Flüssigmetall  wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*

Ist er jetzt ab, oder nicht?? -> Der Kopf


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



lazy schrieb:


> ...gibts bei mord nicht 15 Jahre? Trifft das nicht auch auf CPUs zu? Oder ist das versuchter Totschlag?



Wenn Morddelikte wie zum Beispiel Hass, Rache, Eifersucht, Neid dazukommen dann wäre es "Mord", sonst nur "versuchter Totschlag" 
Bei CPU-Mord rollen in diesem Fall, aber Köpfe (und zwar die der CPUS) 




CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Ist er jetzt ab, oder nicht?? -> Der Kopf


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Hast du die Köpfung bereits durchgeführt?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Phenom II X4 köpfen?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich möchte nochmal erwähnen das ich die Tempprobleme anzweifle und ein Köpfen meiner Ansicht nach absolut keinen Sinn macht. Wenn ihr euch seine Wakü Konfig mal anguckt werdet ihr schon feststellen warum der Phenom so hitzig ist..



Da kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung zustimmen.
Habe meinen PII geköpft.
Allein das Durchtrennen der "Kunststoffdichtung" mit einer Teppichmesserklinge war kitzelig, da diese mit 2mm relativ dick war und nur ca 0,5mm dahinter schon Bauteile auf dem CPU-Träger liegen.
Den angelöteten HS zu entfernen war recht simpel (auf entgegengesetzten Seiten eine Rasierklinge zwischen HS und CPU-träger geschoben und das ganze bei kleiner Flamme auf den Herd) und ging dann ohne Probleme.
Das überschüssige Lot musste ich dann mit einer Rasierklinge vom Die schieben. Das ging recht gut, weil es extrem weich ist.

Das installieren des CPU-Kühlers funktioniert nur noch ohne die Sockelhalterung. Also musste ich einen Kühler mit Backplate nehmen.
Und da ist das Problem, den richtigen Anpressdruck zu finden.
Ist er zu gering, dann ist die CPU schon im Idle auf 50Grad.
Ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch, dann zerbröselt der Die. Was mir dann auch irgendwann gelungen ist.

Effektiv ließ sich die Temp gerade einmal um 2 Grad reduzieren.
Hat sich aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich gelohnt, den PII zu köpfen.


----------

